# USOS PRINCIPALES DEL AGUA > Energía > Nuclear >  Nuevo récord del mundo en fusión nuclear

## termopar

Por aquí se debería trabajar más en el sector nuclear. Se está lejos de conseguirlo y menos de rentabilizarse pero más lejos estaban las industrias renovables y lo están consiguiendo




> *Nuevo récord del mundo en fusión nuclear*
> 
> Actualizado 14/10/2016 15:00:51 CET    MADRID, 14 Oct. (EUROPA PRESS) -    Ingenieros del MIT han dado un salto adelante en la búsqueda de la energía limpia, al establecer un nuevo récord mundial para la presión de plasma en el reactor de fusión nuclear Alcator C-Mod tokamak.    La presión de plasma es el ingrediente clave para producir energía a partir de la fusión nuclear, y el nuevo resultado de MIT alcanza más de 2 atmósferas de presión por primera vez.    El responsable de Alca ...


Leer mas: http://www.europapress.es/ciencia/la...014150017.html

(c) 2015 Europa Press. Está expresamente prohibida la redistribución y la redifusión de este contenido sin su previo y expreso consentimiento.

----------


## F. Lázaro

¿Le parece poco el ITER, entre otros muchos? Uno de los mayores proyectos científicos de la historia.

PD: Curioso que los ecologetas se opongan incluso a la investigación de la fusión nuclear. Patético.

----------


## termopar

Lo del iter no lo considero investigación,  es empezar la casa por el tejado. Se van haciendo las cosas paso a paso y observando las consecuencias y resultados para ver si es viable o no.
En el iter lo único que interesa son las grandes obras y las grandes magnitudes pero ya antes de empezar se advierte que ni es ni será rentable.
Por cierto, todo inversion gubernamental. Muy poco sentido. Supongo que estos costes se añadirán al coste de esta nueva tecnología para ver los costes finales, no como la nuclear actual.

----------


## Jonasino

> Lo del iter no lo considero investigación,  es empezar la casa por el tejado. Se van haciendo las cosas paso a paso y observando las consecuencias y resultados para ver si es viable o no.
> En el iter lo único que interesa son las grandes obras y las grandes magnitudes pero ya antes de empezar se advierte que ni es ni será rentable.
> Por cierto, todo inversion gubernamental. Muy poco sentido. Supongo que estos costes se añadirán al coste de esta nueva tecnología para ver los costes finales, no como la nuclear actual.


Lo dijo Blas, punto redondo

----------


## termopar

Sencillamente es mi punto de vista. Si tienes otro argumento, puedes ofrecerlo sin ningún problema, pero para no decir nada....

----------

